# Moved house & indoor cat is missing :(



## Cherrytree (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry for the essay, wanted to include as much info as poss - My partner & I moved into his Dad's house on Sunday and took our two indoor cats with us (the plan is to start letting them out in a few weeks as we've moved to a much quieter area with no busy roads). 

I stayed in with them Sun eve whilst everyone else went out. They were OK & roaming about when it was just me but people started coming home later & they got scared so retreated to our room. We left the door ajar when we went to bed & saw both cats before we went to sleep. The next morning, couldn't find either of them but soon found Keith behind a sofa. For the whole day we couldn't find Colin & I was really worried he had somehow gotten outside. We looked everywhere, i was worried sick as he hadn't eaten anything for over 24 hours or used the litter tray & then finally early eve. we found him tucked in a small opening in the back of a bedside table only as there was a mirror behind it so i saw his little face in the reflection. Monday night I mostly stayed in the bedroom with both cats as they were happy to come up for cuddles & eat as long as my partner or I was in the room. We went to sleep again knowing that both cats were there & could hear them pottering about through the night but when we woke up, Colin was back under the bedside table but this time Keith was nowhere to be seen. I tried not to worry as much as the previous day as presumed he’d just hidden himself up somewhere like Colin had and I had to go to work. We were expecting to find him when I got home last night as by this point he’d missed two meals which is not like him at all (loves his food) but nowhere to be found. My partner has been reassuring me that it’s fairly normal & he’ll be hidden up somewhere & that if it wasn't for that mirror, we might not have found Colin but I feel like we’ve looked everywhere and when I woke up this morning, still no sign. I left food out in the hall for him last night but pretty sure Colin ate it as he was venturing out there last night. So now I haven’t seen him for about 33 hours, he hasn’t eaten or used the litter for that whole time and I’m so worried about him. Everyone is pretty certain he wouldn’t have gotten out as they’ve been careful but they’re not used to having cats so I can’t be sure, although with how nervous they still were, I do doubt they would have made it downstairs & been brave enough to go outside even if the door was left open. Colin is getting more confident now but I’m so worried for Keith, normally shaking his bag of dreamies or tapping the fork against his food bowl gets his attention and he comes running no matter what but none of this has worked. Any advice would be hugely appreciated as if I get home from work this evening and still can’t find him, I will be going into extreme panic mode L Thank you.


----------

